# Kayak fishing - Panama City Beach Florida



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 9, 2014)

Need some help fellas.. Anyone know of a good put in spot? Looking for some good inlets, not just the surf. I've fished Cape San Blas which is an hour away, but would rather not drive that far.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## GAGE (Apr 9, 2014)

Check gulf coast kayak fishing, and maybe Pensacola fishing forum. Good luck, and give us a report.


----------



## JDKAYAK (Apr 10, 2014)

St Andrews state park. Its right at the east end of the strip at the inlet to the bay.


----------



## fishinmedic (Apr 10, 2014)

St. Andrews State park is a good spot if you want to fish around the pass.  If you want to fish deeper into the bays, all the bridges have boat ramps or use one of the other ramps. Be careful around the pass, as usual it can get rough!!  If you need some help let me know, I'm 45 minutes from PCB.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 10, 2014)

We fished in our kayaks in Lake Powell which is on the west end of PC. We put in at the Hwy 98 bridge at Philips Inlet, you can also leave your vehicle. Caught some pretty good reds there too. Looking at the pic below we mostly fished the first cove inlet to the NW from the bridge across the lake by the golf course.
The pic in my avatar is actually my Ocean yak under the bridge I'm talking about. Be sure to buy your fishing license too, we were check by the authorities.


----------



## CrimsonSasquatch (Apr 11, 2014)

Try this site. Although it says destin it has great information.

If you are looking to cruise sandbars in the suffix recommend putting in on the beach versus running for your life at the pass.

http://fishingdestinguide.com


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks guys..interesting lake...Powell. A salt water lake??


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bayside marina behind kmart at hathaway bridge at end of big daddy drive. Google it.
West bay access and secure parking. You can run the flats along the south side of the bay a long way.
Or cross the bay but is a bit of a paddle. 
College ramp at the bridge but also a long paddle to fish. unless you want to fish under the bridge or bird island near ship docks.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 14, 2014)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> We fished in our kayaks in Lake Powell which is on the west end of PC. We put in at the Hwy 98 bridge at Philips Inlet, you can also leave your vehicle. Caught some pretty good reds there too. Looking at the pic below we mostly fished the first cove inlet to the NW from the bridge across the lake by the golf course.
> The pic in my avatar is actually my Ocean yak under the bridge I'm talking about. Be sure to buy your fishing license too, we were check by the authorities.



**Update...
Just an fyi, for lake powell and the other dune lakes down that stretch, you must posses both fresh and saltwater licences.

I usually put in at the hathaway bridge where the college is and paddle to the first inlet markers to the north. 

Another good option is across the bay from St. Andrews park theres a good drop in point down past the Wyndam resort/Jack Nichlaus golf course on Jan Cooley drive. The road dead ends at the bay directly across from the pass. Theres good space to park your vehicle, even if you have a small trailer. You can paddle easily to the pass If wanted or fish the grass flats all around there.  Even a cove or two within good paddling distance. Last summer I fished that area and had good success with specks and spanish. Some other guys paddled over to the crab island side and caught some pompano and specks.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 14, 2014)

Whoopbass101 said:


> Thanks guys..interesting lake...Powell. A salt water lake??



Its one of those that are fed by a freshwater stream but are so close to the ocean they can get fed by the ocean to during high tides/storms, etc. They are pretty special actually. Only found in a few places in the world. There are several down on the gulf coast between panama and destin. Google them up. Pretty intetesting read. Lake Powell pretty much has a constant saltwater inlet though. May even be able to paddle out of it Into the ocean on high tide.

Update....the technical name for them is a coastal dune lake. They are apparently found only in Australia,  New Zealand, Madagascar and on the gulf coast in South Walton.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Apr 15, 2014)

Geffellz18 said:


> Its one of those that are fed by a freshwater stream but are so close to the ocean they can get fed by the ocean to during high tides/storms, etc. They are pretty special actually. Only found in a few places in the world. There are several down on the gulf coast between panama and destin. Google them up. Pretty intetesting read. Lake Powell pretty much has a constant salwater inlet though. May even be able to paddle out of it Into the ocean on high tide.


You can actually get to the gulf from Powell, pretty rough rip at times though, I was told by the owner of the local bait and tackle place in west Panama that Powell has alot of the saltwater species of fish in it too.


----------



## dave21182 (Apr 16, 2014)

Good thread.  Going to Navarre in June an plan on taking the kayak. Never much luck on the pier and gets too crowded. Any advice for fishing past the breakers would be great.


----------



## shoalbustr (Apr 20, 2014)

Jprez, just don't do like ya did with that big catfish.. Find it in a cooler on ur truck a couple weeks later!!!


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 22, 2014)

Well guys. That was an insane trip..and extremely disappointing! We put in the first day at St.Andrews State Park. We pulled up to the beach to unload and park there for the day. There were no "no parking" signs or "city vehicles only" signs around the area, like the rest of the park. We headed out and were blown around the the Grand Lagoon like 2 toy boats! I was in my Jackson coosa and was sucked out near the Jettys. Had it not been for experience, it would have gotten really bad. My dad was In a Jackson Big Rig for his first time out..he loved it..and was much better off than me! Later when we came back, we were wrote a citation for parking in an "unauthorized" area...that was clearly NOT posted.. 

What are y'all's thoughts on trying to fight something like this?? 

We took pictures of the area, and other areas that were clearly marked "no parking".. We had all proper licenses, receipts, they checked out coolers(nothing but water).. Ran my truck tags, drivers license, etc. The warden admitted that it was a misleading area, but his boss showed up and said if he didn't write us a ticket, he would..

Anyway, fishing sucked. Tried Powell lake too, with 2 bites..one of which was a crab. Baits used were popping corks with shrimp, dead and alive, gulp shrimp, on top and bottom, spinnerbaits, and saltwater jigs. Also tried the surf with shrimp and ballyhoo cutbait.

Lesson learned: pick your days..and pick your parking.. That was some of the most intense wind I've ever fished in...but it was a great way to break in pops with the big rig. Very impressed with it.

Feedback? Suggestions??


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 22, 2014)

Not sure it you had one or not, but an anchor is a must out there,  especially near the pass. Sorry to hear the trip wasn't successful. I typically have good success directly across from st andrews in those grass flats, but I'm down there typically in early june too when the waters a little warmer.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 22, 2014)

Whoopbass101 said:


> Well guys. That was an insane trip..and extremely disappointing! We put in the first day at St.Andrews State Park. We pulled up to the beach to unload and park there for the day. There were no "no parking" signs or "city vehicles only" signs around the area, like the rest of the park. We headed out and were blown around the the Grand Lagoon like 2 toy boats! I was in my Jackson coosa and was sucked out near the Jettys. Had it not been for experience, it would have gotten really bad. My dad was In a Jackson Big Rig for his first time out..he loved it..and was much better off than me! Later when we came back, we were wrote a citation for parking in an "unauthorized" area...that was clearly NOT posted..
> 
> What are y'all's thoughts on trying to fight something like this??
> 
> ...



Pay it,Florida is the water and fish gestapo,I fish out out Perdido,you don't get shaken down for fishing out of Bammer usually.The FWC came onto my boat tree times in one week at Pcola bridge a few years ago.In Bamma and La they just want to see licence and life jackets but usually don't even bother ya.


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 23, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Pay it,Florida is the water and fish gestapo,I fish out out Perdido,you don't get shaken down for fishing out of Bammer usually.The FWC came onto my boat tree times in one week at Pcola bridge a few years ago.In Bamma and La they just want to see licence and life jackets but usually don't even bother ya.



I have to pay it lol. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 24, 2014)

Out of state tags......you had a bullseye on your vehicle. Same way in SC. They know it's not cost effective for you to come back and fight it in court. Even if you did and won you lost.


----------



## Bpruitt (Apr 24, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Out of state tags......you had a bullseye on your vehicle. Same way in SC. They know it's not cost effective for you to come back and fight it in court. Even if you did and won you lost.



He's lucky he didn't get a speeding ticket.6 over will get ya one is you're out of state.


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 26, 2014)

Anvil Head said:


> Out of state tags......you had a bullseye on your vehicle. Same way in SC. They know it's not cost effective for you to come back and fight it in court. Even if you did and won you lost.



I believe your right...there was no information for a court date..or location .. Just a "send $90 payment to" blah blah address..


----------



## panfried0419 (Apr 26, 2014)

Just saw this thread. Phillip's Inlet/Lake Powell is awesome. I grew up on that H2O at Pinnacle Port. Alot of keep Mangroves, nice Reds, and keeper Flounder and Trout. If you head toward the far upper end huge largemouths and bluegills. Watch out for Gators! Gulp Shrimp for all of the above!


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Apr 26, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> Just saw this thread. Phillip's Inlet/Lake Powell is awesome. I grew up on that H2O at Pinnacle Port. Alot of keep Mangroves, nice Reds, and keeper Flounder and Trout. If you head toward the far upper end huge largemouths and bluegills. Watch out for Gators! Gulp Shrimp for all of the above!



I was curious if they had gators! So they do? Wouldn't have gone had I known that. Lol


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 27, 2014)

Got off easy. They towed and impounded my truck (on a weekend); no cell phone back then; left no note; had to walk 2+ miles carrying fishing gear (had to leave ice chest full of fish); talk to "One Bullet Baney"; pay my fine(no credit or check); use a pay phone to call wrecker service to find my truck; walk another 2 miles to impoundment and pay; drive back to retrieve ice chest (still there but minus the fish & food). All this was after dark:30.
Think I'll ever fish there again?


----------

